# Happy St Barbara's Day 2010



## McG (4 Dec 2010)

Happy St Barbara's Day to all the Gunners & Sappers out there!


----------



## ammocat (4 Dec 2010)

Also Happy St Barbara's Day to all the Ammo Techs and EOD.


----------

